# Tinting Your Headlights and Taillights



## Rvinyl (Sep 23, 2013)

I just finished a post here Custom Ford Lights: Smoked Tail Lights - How and Where to Do It detailing the different options available for anyone considering tinting their head lights and taillights. 

In short, I broke it down to the three possible ways to tint your lights (this assumes you think it's a good idea to do at all of course so I'm putting all legal and stylistic questions to the side): 

1. Using sprays/paints
2. Using films
3. Using complete aftermarket replacements. 

I go a little further in the post and discuss the benefits and disadvantages of each but since writing it I have been wondering if anyone has any other ways to achieving the same end. I mean, can you tint with Plasti-dip? I've never used the stuff so I don't know but I'm throwing this out there to get feedback and see if I've missed anything. Anyway, thanks for reading and have a great weekend!


----------

